
Why Traffic-Choked Nashville Said 'No Thanks' to Public Transit - Xcelerate
https://www.wired.com/story/nashville-transit-referendum-vote-plan/
======
sykh
I like the refrain, “The trains don’t pay for themselves.” As if they ought
to. National parks don’t pay for themselves. Neither do the police or fire
department. Some things need public investment and shouldn’t pay for themself.
We need to stop reducing everything to how many dollars are spent and consider
non economic costs of not building decent public transportation.

